# Micki's Fishy Madness



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Entry 1)
Everyone in my family has an animal they are obsessed with. My sister with her horses, my aunts one likes pandas and one likes tigers, and even my grandma with her piggies. My obsession, well bettas of course. When I was younger I had a couple. Sebastian is the one that had the funnies story. My mom told me I couldn't have a betta. I wanted one so bad! While we at Walmart, with her now ex, he took me around to get things for my mom for mothers day. What did I get her? A betta of course! The most gorgeous red betta I had ever seen. I also had a purple betta at one point too. I had one him at my moms work raffle. My mom and my dad separated when I was at a young age. But my dad also has a love for fish. He would breed them and then sell the babies to pet stores in the local area! It was so much fun to help him. He was the one that really got me into fish and bettas. He and my step mom had quite a few for a while. They were so beautiful. They were all crown tails. He wanted to get back into breeding but he couldn't between work and family issues. Ever since I was little I have always had a love for bettas. People here at my college think I don't know much about bettas. I said I was getting one and they all tried telling me the same things over and over again. I took it with a grain of salt because I knew they were wrong. Bettas all apparently need small bowls and no plants nor gravel and water changed every three weeks. It made me sad that I knew what was right, and if I didn't I would rather ask the nice people on this site. But I knew they were wrong. I am planning on getting a second betta and I heard "don't put it in the same tank." From everyone at my school and I knew not to put two bettas in the same tank I'm not an idiot. I am however waiting to get a new betta because there is drama in the suite about someone else's fish and how they are taken care of. But I do already have a list of names picked out. 

Names: 
Kuzco
Kronk
Krowely
Khan
Know
Kolter
Kilo
Pacha
Phoenix
Proto
Apollo
Adron


Ehh I have a lot more names but I am not gonna list them all right now. If you want me to list more I will later. But I got the ok from my roommate to get another betta after the other fishy drama is squashed. 

-Micki 2/17/15


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Entry 2)

-So the past two nights I have had the same dream. I met this guy who loved bettas just as me, eeeep! And we got married and for some reason in my dream we couldn't have kids so we decided to breed bettas. So he had a business called the Betta Botique. and I had my photography studio. We were so happy! We breed mostly Half moons and Deltas. 


Kannon Update: He is eating again. Just doesn't like eating in the morning I guess. Weird fishy. I found out that his filter current was too strong for him and that is why he wouldn't go in his squidward house. But before I figured this out I ordered him new houses! So his three new houses come tomorrow. He is still super friendly and only has flared once. Oh well. I like that he is nice. His coloring is changing slightly so he has more of a coppery color to him now. 


New Betta: So I bought the tank last night! Yay! And gravel! Yay! I am gonna use one of Kannon's new houses for this fish. I guess we are just gonna be all Bikini Bottomed out here. I promised my roommate no new fish til after spring break but I am going to Joplin tomorrow and we are going to Petsmart. Ugh! Bettas calling my new name. But there is just too much suite nonsense right now to bring in another fish. I am ok with that too. 



Bettas take my stress away. I swear. I have been watching Kannon when I started stressing out and he just looked at me like what's wrong mom. It was cute.

-Micki 2/19/15


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Entry 3) 
I have been thinking about my betta dream more. I think I would love to marry someone who would breed bettas with me.  That would be sooo cute. 

I can't wait to get another betta. I am so excited. 

-Micki 2/19/15 again


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome. When are you getting the second fish?


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

In about twoish weeks. My mom is coming down to my college to pick me up for spring break and that is when I am getting a new one. We are gonna pick one out together.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

So I really hope to own my own betta boutique someday with my knight in shining armor who also loves bettas. And we live happily ever after with our Bettas. 

Kannon: He is soo happy. I put in a heater in his tank after approval from the school. He is being a little weird he kind of does not like pellets food so I have to soak the blood worms he likes in water before I feed him so he does not bloat. HE HATES THE PELLETS. I don't get it. Any advice? 

New Fish: Had to force myself not to buy a betta at Petsmart yesterday. Can't wait to get another fish. His tank is all set up already. Waiting is sooo hard.

-Micki 2/21/15


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Ahh this college paper is kicking my butt today. But it is very interesting. 

Kannon: He still won't eat pellets. Why? Ugh I just can't figure this out!

New Fish: I am so happy. 12 days til I get to pick out another betta. The tank is all ready for him here at college. Got his things ready to be able to move him with.

-Micki 2/22/15


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Kannon: Did very well during spring break! What a trooper! He survived the 12 hours with of car rides to home and then back to college. He didn't wanna eat much while we were on spring break though and seems to be a little jealous of the new fish. 

Kuzco: I fell in love with him as soon as I saw him. And the people at Walmart miscupped him. They had him labeled as a normal male betta at the walmart or a vieltail is how they labeled them here. So he was only 5 dollars compared to the 8 dollars he should have been. He is gorgeous and is extremely active. I am in love with him. He loves his house and likes to swim into it and peek out at me like "mom you can't see me." 


Me: I think I have a betta addiction. I can't wait to get more some day. For now though I will stick with my two bettas. But if I do ever get another one I already have name ideas. 

-Micki 3/22/15


----------

